# Thinking about going to just one battery.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Currently I have 2 batteries in the boat. One is inside a 19x19 seat box and is out of the way. It has the motor, bilge pump, nav lights, radio and amp hooked up to it.

The second battery is just in one of the plastic battery boxes and it has the Iota 45 mounted on top of it. This battery is strickly for the trolling motor.

What I'm thinking about doing is getting rid of the 19x19 seat box, and going to a 20x48 seat box(or coffin box) and putting everything in it. 

My main question is not about the layout of the accessories, but I was thinking about just having one battery and having it run everything. The Iota would keep charging the battery as I used the trolling motor, and my boat motor has a 50amp charging system, so it charges when I'm running from spot to spot.

I'm going to post a pic of the layout in a minute.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

This pic shows the box seat that contains the cranking battery, radio, amp, and the wiring and switches for the bilge pump and nav lights. It's real crowded in there.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldnt, it only takes once to leave you stranded with a dead battery to wish you wouldnt have. If you do, just make sure to keep a jump box in the boat with you.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I run a Honda 2000 and have the 12v charging cables if the battery were to lose juice for some reason.

Now if the battery were to die, that is another story. Maybe I'll keep a small lawnmower battery in the boat just in case.

I'm just looking for a little cleaner looking setup and maybe lose 100 pounds of boat weight while I'm at it.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont think you can get any cleaner than that boat looks real clean and plenty of room.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

GIggaMon said:


> I dont think you can get any cleaner than that boat looks real clean and plenty of room.


I totally agree!


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

GIggaMon said:


> I dont think you can get any cleaner than that boat looks real clean and plenty of room.


That picture is missing the battery box with Iota mounted on top, the Ballast box with the 6 extension cords for the lights, the drink cooler and the fish cooler.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon BBB
I wouldn't chance it with one battery for cranking and trolling motor. I spent the night one night because my cranking battery failed and had run my trolling battery down. INSURANCE//I now have a dedicated cranking battery and two spare trolling motor batteries for the all-nighters. I don't think 100 lbs will make a difference in you getting skinny, but might make a bid difference in getting home. Boat looks Great.
bamafan611


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't run a Iota. I do run 4- batteries.

2-GP29's for the troller
1-Gp24 for starting the DF-70 Suzuki
1-GP27 for the House battery

Is it Overkill? Nope It's perfect and has available back up thru the BEP cluster switch. A simple turn of the Combine switch and it's the same thing as putting jumper cables on the starting battery.

I'd never think of having 1 battery for what your doing. In fact 2 batteries are mandatory for any boat.

The Honda only puts out aprox 8amps on the 12V charge, so I hope you have all night to wait?

I'd suggest that you get all your goddies together. Lay them out the way you want them in a box. IE: design the box. Then go see Doug @ B&D welding and have him build you a neat box setup in alum.

You will be MUCH happier.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, scratch the one battery idea. 

X-shark, did you run the wiring from your lights under the floor to your ballast box or did you keep it above the floor using some type of tubing?

I'd really like to get rid of the extension cords(6-3 wired) and run regular wire inside some flexible conduit. 

Also have the trolling motor wire just running above deck. Need to get it under deck and install a trolling motor plug.

I use my boat for many different things, so in November, the railing and lights come off and the duck blind goes on. It must be easy to change out.


----------



## LowCo (Jun 2, 2011)

On a small boat you don't have to have two batteries because you can always just pull start the motor. Although 2 batteries are best, if space / weight is an issue just pack a pull cord (which you should carry even if you have two batteries).


----------

